# RoR as a first horse??



## Sarah5098 (14 October 2017)

Hello, im a Newbie to the forum and looking for some advice... 
Next year I plan to get my first horse! Im 26 and have loaned and shared for a long time but I'm now getting to the point where I have an amazing trainer and I'm spending a fortune on lessons, it should be as my own investment. I want something safe and sensible but I'm loaning a 5yo ISH plod atm and I need a little more horse. I will be researching non stop for the next 6 months lol.
Anyway, my researching has led me to someone Kent way who seems to be really highly recommended as an RoR trainer. I can't discuss her under the forum rules so my question is do you think a young RoR can feel safe and be trusted? Obviously I will try and try again in terms of trials, hacking in school etc. It's just some on my yard seem to think RoR will be stir crazy and I won't be able to ride them. I can cope with the odd buck but rearing is a no and I don't want to spend each hack with them spinning at every blade of grass! The retainer in question though has said if I wait for long enough, she can fine me the perfect RoR with the perfect temperament. Thought?? Xxx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 October 2017)

How many TBs have you ridden? Do you get on with them? Are they too sharp for you or not?

I have known and ridden a TB who was used for RDA (riding for the disabled) so, yes I believe that there certainly could be the TB for you out there. It might be a long, long search though. I would however suggest that if you want a TB, you need to ride some TBs regularly and see if they suit you _before_ you buy one. They aren't for everyone. Also take into account that your vet and feed bills will probably be on average higher than you would get with more hardy types. That fine skin can damage easily, can you deal with that side of TB ownership too?


----------



## Sarah5098 (14 October 2017)

Thanks, Faracat. I will try to get my experience up with Tb before viewing any next year. I have ridden a lot of 3/4 Tb mixes and a 7/8 tb/Polish mix but not much experience with pure thoroughbreds.
Expense isn't too much of an issue but is the general thought that Tb are more sickly?  I know they likely have poor and shallow feet.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 October 2017)

My biggest bit of advice to any new horse owner is don't overhorse yourself. That's in all ways, not just under saddle. 

TBs can have wonderful hooves. The issue is that ones trained for racing will have been shod from a young age and will have been fed to race, not for hoof health. It is an issue that can be worked on. When I was helping with ex racers, they all had their shoes pulled and were then turned away for 6 - 12 months. When they were brought back into work they were all hacked for weeks and I don't remember any that needed to be shod at that stage. Of course back then 'barefoot' wasn't a thing, but essentially that change of diet (forage only) and straightline work on tarmac that was increased slowly (IIRC they were walked for 8 weeks before trotting started) was essentially a basic form of barefoot rehab. Does the person you know take it that slowly?

Some will have retired from racing due to breaking down. I can remember that there was one that I knew who broke down with his wind, but he went as a happy hacker in the end and was great at the job. Some had retired from racing due to soundness issues. So unless you know that the horse retired sound, you should be aware that it might carry old injuries of one type or another.

It's not really sickly, more injury prone, even on one that hasn't raced. My own TB was a nanny for my youngsters, so she was never ridden, or even left the field bar vet/farrier visits. She still managed to do a tendon, rip her chest open, tear off a heel bulb (she was unshod too) and then died from colic. Heartbreaking as she was a real sweetie. 

Would I have a pure TB again? Probably not. I love them, but it would take a very special horse to move me away from my true love which is arabs.


----------



## JillA (14 October 2017)

I have had a few over the years, and most have had beautiful manners (if they have come from a reputable trainer) and most have been sensible to ride. The main thing I would want to know is how young did they start work, because kissing spines can be a real risk, especially if they were raced as two or even three year olds. They can also be quicker to react to things than a more native bred horse, it depends on how much knowledgeable help you have around you.


----------



## millikins (14 October 2017)

I have a friend who is an experienced rider who has rehomed a TB. In fairness to her non horsey OH she suggested he get a motorbike. Instead, he has got himself a TB, had lessons and all is going well. Both horses are currently kept on livery at the rehoming centre and all horses and riders were professionally assessed. So certainly can work.


----------



## Sarah5098 (14 October 2017)

Thanks everyone. I really appreciate all the advice and experiences. 
This lady seems really good tbf. She gives then paddock rest for 6 months, let's them gain weight and then brings them back into work and retrains. Her adverts seem pretty honest in respect of injuries and expectations for every horse, she doesn't seem to sugar coat.
I think if I go for a RoR I'll just have to do my research into their background. I'd try to avoid anything ridden/raced as a 2yo. 
I guess I'll just spend the next few months trialling and deciding whether a thoroughbred is for me!! Maybe another ISH/warmblood would be more hardy. I just liked the idea of repurposing a Racer.
Thanks everyone


----------



## Charlie007 (14 October 2017)

Sarah5098 said:



			Thanks everyone. I really appreciate all the advice and experiences. 
This lady seems really good tbf. She gives then paddock rest for 6 months, let's them gain weight and then brings them back into work and retrains. Her adverts seem pretty honest in respect of injuries and expectations for every horse, she doesn't seem to sugar coat.
I think if I go for a RoR I'll just have to do my research into their background. I'd try to avoid anything ridden/raced as a 2yo. 
I guess I'll just spend the next few months trialling and deciding whether a thoroughbred is for me!! Maybe another ISH/warmblood would be more hardy. I just liked the idea of repurposing a Racer.
Thanks everyone 

Click to expand...

Look at Darley rehoming ( godolphin ) they are fantastic.  We get a 3 month trial with their horses x


----------



## JDH01 (17 October 2017)

Honestly it depends on the TB, I bought my husband one when he had been riding only 3 months but due to cycling etc very balanced - a 10 yr match made in heaven for both of them.  I have also owned a very sharp one (big winner) who needed more work than I could give him despite hunting regularly and my last one was calm and quiet just grew too big for me.


----------



## Vodkagirly (19 October 2017)

Personally I would buy a first horse on temperament not breeding. If the right horse happens to be ror, fine but I certainly wouldn't limit youself to Tb.  
In what way do you feel that you need more horse thanorth your ish? I would be worried that the reason that it is too much of a plod is because you need to improve your techniques, rather than change temperament.


----------



## JillA (19 October 2017)

I do think sometimes a more common bred cob or ISH can be a problem for a first horse as regardless of their temperaments (and some can be iffy if they have been bred/reared/broken by inexperienced folk) because they are often really wide and uncomfortable to ride. A TB or TBx is often narrow and easier to develop a good seat on


----------



## Antw23uk (19 October 2017)

Vodkagirly said:



			Personally I would buy a first horse on temperament not breeding. If the right horse happens to be ror, fine but I certainly wouldn't limit youself to Tb.  
In what way do you feel that you need more horse thanorth your ish? I would be worried that the reason that it is too much of a plod is because you need to improve your techniques, rather than change temperament.
		
Click to expand...

This. 
I have a mare whose dame is ID/TB and dad is a big traditional 15.1 gypsy cob and she has the brain and work ethic of a TB, she is relentless .. just a lot less likely to break and fall over if it starts raining 

After a failed and misserable loan horse when i came back into horses after a twenty year break I got myself an ex racer (all i could afford!) and although he restored my confidence on the ground (loan horse was evil!) he actually slowly but surely chipped away at my confidence in the saddle because he was sharp and a little too worried about hacking alone. Apart from the fact he was broken I'd have him back now in a shot because now with more experience I would find him a great fun horse but at the time not so much. 

But I have the mare and she is more fun than anything I've ever ridden before  Go for the horse rather than breed!


----------



## JJS (19 October 2017)

An ex-racer wouldn't be my natural recommendation for a first-time horse owner, but that's exactly what my own was. I honestly couldn't fault her. I loved her in a way that I've never loved any horse before or since, and wish every day that I could have her back so we could go adventuring together again. Yes, lots of them are unsuitable as confidence givers, but there are also ones like my lovely Alice out there too. I could never have one again, but only because my experience of owning an ex-racer was so perfect that I couldn't hope to replicate it a second time. They really can be fantastic partners: mannerly, kind, clever, and brave. If you find the right one for you, give it a go.


----------



## LadySam (20 October 2017)

Antw23uk said:



			... he actually slowly but surely chipped away at my confidence in the saddle because he was sharp and a little too worried about hacking alone. Apart from the fact he was broken I'd have him back now in a shot because now with more experience I would find him a great fun horse but at the time not so much.
		
Click to expand...

IME, this is the thing to really watch out for in ex-racers.  When you start asking them to do new things other than run around a track, they look to the rider to give them confidence and you have to know how to give it.  Depending on the horse it can be anything between a little reassurance to really having to hold them together.  They've often come from a quite institutionalised way of life, and people can easily underestimate the mental baggage that comes with that.  It doesn't have to be a problem, but it's something you have to know how to handle to help them transition.  It's not necessarily finished when the initial RoR training is over.

I don't think we've ever sold an ex-racer to a rider below intermediate level.  TBs are sensitive and sharp, so we're very careful about not over-horsing anyone.  That's not to say you won't find one.  But do be very honest with yourself about your abilities and don't put all your eggs in one basket.  You could be missing out on the perfect horse for you if you restrict yourself to RoRs.


----------



## poiuytrewq (20 October 2017)

I would say go and offer a mornings yard help at a racing yard. Many will be very grateful of the help and you in turn will get to handle and see firsthand how life is for a TB race horse. 
I say this because my first ex racer came to me fresh off the track (his last run was days before I viewed him) and I had problems with him. 
A few years later I started working on a racing yard and his weird issues and some of the problems I'd had suddenly made sense. It made him easier to understand.


----------



## Ellzbellz97 (5 June 2018)

I recently rescued an ex racehorse from a charity, I have ridden TBS in the past and rode a few racehorses for a couple of days. He is my first horse, I have loaned horses before. Well, he is the laziest horse ever! He is extremely sweet and well mannered, however he does cost a lot i.e feeding  and rugging etc due to his breed especially in the winter. He is 16 years old, has very basic schooling but we are doing lessons together, he does have awful confirmation and some minor leg problems, but he does love his hacking out alone or in company  I would suggest trying them out for first or potentially having a trial. Good thing about my boy is if it doesn't work out he can go back if needed as technically I loan him from the rescue. Hope this helps a little


----------



## criso (5 June 2018)

This applies to any horse but tbs in particular.  What circumstances do you currently ride in?  It's one thing to ride in a controlled environment like a manege or go for a hack with someone else on a route that is known and comfortable for a horse; it is another to deal with same horse in a situation where they are stressed and anxious.  


I have seen people coming from riding school environments totally overhorse themselves (with lots of different breeds) wanting to avoid lazy 'school' horses not realising that the ones that are lively at home can be really challenging out on your own on a windy hack.

I have a couple of ex racers.  One of them (now retired) I would let a novice hack him, he was  a brave calm horse but would take the micky a little and turn a hack into a picnic if he sussed he had the upper hand.  The other is more insecure.  If you rode him at home you might feel he is a lovely safe horse even a bit on the lazy side. However he can have total meltdowns in a situation where he's not comfortable in and they take not necessarily amazing riding but a certain mindset to talk him down and keep your energy level and attitude calm and quiet.


----------



## Sarah5098 (5 June 2018)

I did end up with an OTTB...

I could not ask for more. He is sensitive, quick to learn, bold and careful. But...he is a big, athletic horse that is stressed easily. He is so much fun to ride, but when he stresses it is a lot of horse to keep under control and he is all legs! 

Completely agree with Criso. We did some Warwick Schiller stuff which has worked well. The biggest issues i have are getting him to calm down rather than anything under saddle. I am not the world's best rider but i am definitely calm and quiet and you could not be any other way with him.

All in all, really pleased i took the plunge but wait and see if i survive our first XC...


----------



## wkiwi (5 June 2018)

Entirely depends on the TB as they are all individuals. I have sold an ex racehorse on as a beginners horse (we even put my friends husband on for a video and he had never ridden before). On the other hand others get put down rather than sold on (there are some blood lines that do not make good hacks, even if they win races). 

Don't forget that budding jockeys that have never ridden before learn on TBs. 

On the whole i find them a lot more straight forward than some warmbloods (where the cross seems to give a bit of neurosis) and so long as they are kept active either under rider or with plenty of turn out then the majority are great for anyone wanting a forward moving horse.

I wouldn't worry about a horse that had raced a few times as a 2yo, but would be more worried about one that had only grown up in small flat paddocks and not allowed to develop naturally.


----------



## Mule (13 July 2018)

I wouldn't.  Too many tbs are prone to breaking. If you want something with a bit of go in it get a 3/4 or 1/2 bred sport horse. They can break too but aren't as prone to it as tbs. Better yet, get an Arabian. They have spirit, intelligence and are hardy.


----------



## Gloi (14 July 2018)

I would be very wary for a first horse. Everyone I know who has had a ror has seemed to have the vet out to them all the time. There's also a lass with one on the yard I'm at. He is the most beautiful horse and cost more than my house as a yearling. However he is gradually eroding his owner's confidence and she is a very good rider. He can be so unpredictable though and I don't think he'll ever be safe to take on the roads  It's a shame because she loves him and he wants for nothing. There are plenty of safe, sharp horses around less likely to break down though you may have to pay more than for a ror in the end they will likely cost you less.


----------



## poiuytrewq (23 July 2018)

Sarah5098 said:



			I did end up with an OTTB...

I could not ask for more. He is sensitive, quick to learn, bold and careful. But...he is a big, athletic horse that is stressed easily. He is so much fun to ride, but when he stresses it is a lot of horse to keep under control and he is all legs! 

Completely agree with Criso. We did some Warwick Schiller stuff which has worked well. The biggest issues i have are getting him to calm down rather than anything under saddle. I am not the world's best rider but i am definitely calm and quiet and you could not be any other way with him.

All in all, really pleased i took the plunge but wait and see if i survive our first XC...
		
Click to expand...

Just catching up on this thread. Thats amazing news! 
Did you get him from the trainer mentioned above? 
Best of luck


----------

